# Kicker dx700 with hum in it ???



## optimaprime

Ok I have a this old school kicker dx 700 amp . When I tested it on my work bench the sub just moved and made a humming noise ? None of my other amps did that what could cuase this? I opened the amp up and idont see anything burnt up or messed up ?


----------



## audiogodz1

Nothing has to be burnt or messed up to be causing issues. Lot's of problems are connection issues. I see this amp has a module from the amp guts photo: 

Kicker DX700 inside - Amp Guts

Have you tried to re-mate the module? What does it do if the module is not in the amp at all, still move and hum?

Also, can you get a bright clear hi-res picture of the guts? I can't tell what is what on that pic we have in the guts gallery.


----------



## optimaprime

Itry to get a pic I have tried 2 diffreent modules but never with out one. The older amps had to have one to work. I don't if this needs it or not.


----------



## bagdntagd

Yes it does need the module to work. I just switched from that amp in my setup. I will get a good pic up here shortly.


----------



## optimaprime

well that answers that i need amodule


----------



## envisionelec

optimaprime said:


> Ok I have a this old school kicker dx 700 amp . When I tested it on my work bench the sub just moved and made a humming noise ? None of my other amps did that what could cuase this? I opened the amp up and idont see anything burnt up or messed up ?


Module first.

There is a small SMD fuse near the input RCA connector on the shield connection. When it blows, the amp oscillates. My memory would have to serve me correctly from 10+ years ago, but I *think* it's a 2A fuse.


----------



## bagdntagd




----------



## optimaprime

ya this old but now i can get pics up of guts and i want to fix this can any one help? i will check out the fuse from the previous post thank you!!


----------



## optimaprime

what does this fuse look like ?


----------



## durwood

On a ZR360 I fixed, it was on the bottom side of the board. It was a surface mount device (SMD). You can't miss it, first thing connected to the RCA ground. I don't remember it being a fuse as much as zero ohm resistor, but maybe they are a little different. Both serve pretty much the same purpose.


----------



## optimaprime

so on the back side of the board on inside where all the other guts are? i have never done anthing like this so thats why i am asking all the stupid questions!!


----------



## durwood

You have to remove the circuit board from the heatsink. It should be on the side of the circuit board facing the heatsink, at least that is where it was on the ZR360. I am assuming they followed a similar board design. Hopefully the transistor sil-pads (material between the transistors and heatsink) don't delaminate upon removing the circuit board.


----------



## optimaprime

ok cool i have it completey pulled out so i hope i can find it!!


----------



## optimaprime

ok on the bottom side i found like a little brownish red resitor that looks its wired in to the gain pot. when i tried to ohm it out it read ol. i am on the right path?


----------



## durwood

There should be something connected to the RCA ground point trace. You can use your meter to find it by checking resistance from the ground RCA to your test points. Maybe it's not in the same place. Macro pictures by the RCA connectors both sides would help.


----------



## optimaprime

hmmm i try to get some pics up of what found tommorow . i sure didnt seen anything that looked like it was on the rca side. maybe its small and i am missing it but there sure is some thing on the gain pot on the bottom side of board.


----------



## durwood

It's labeled "TH" by the RCA's. Sorry I thought it would be on the underside of the board.

kicker DX700 problems - diyAudio

Here is a schematic too

http://www.instrukcia.ru/images/sm_kicker_dx-700.jpg


----------



## optimaprime

been working alot hope to mess with it tonight . any body got one of docking modules fr sell? i need one a blank one will work since i use a rf 360.2 for crossover points and everything else. thanks a ton durwood hope i can fix this beast!!!


----------



## optimaprime

damn it man i cant get that schematic to blow up big enough so i can read it!!!


----------



## The Dude

optimaprime said:


> damn it man i cant get that schematic to blow up big enough so i can read it!!!


Bigger schematic available here: Kicker DX700 Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics

I downloaded and checked it, blows up to a large size.


----------



## The Dude

Try this:


----------



## durwood

Cool. See page 7 of the PDF for the location of the RCA fuse. It's going ot be hard to access, if it's blown you would probably have to remove the bigger caps around it first just to remove it. But like Envision said, you need a module too, without one plugged in I think it will also buzz.

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=47956


----------



## optimaprime

i have a module and i also found a away to bypass the module to!! thanks guys i be working on it tonight !! hope it just the fuse blown and i hope radio shack has it!!!


----------



## optimaprime

thanks to trickyricky for fixing my amp for me!! in the middle of moving and Ricky helpedme out!!


----------



## TrickyRicky

optimaprime said:


> thanks to trickyricky for fixing my amp for me!! in the middle of moving and Ricky helpedme out!!


Hey no problem. Did you get it installed or tested it? I had it on my bench table on a 32hz sinewave (1.5v signal) and adjusted the gain to produce around 30v easy from the speaker terminals. Thing didnt even get warm after a good 30 minutes.

Let me know how it turns out, now dont forget the module was bypass and now it has no crossover.


----------

